# Anybody notice...



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

I've been wondering about this for awhile but has anybody but me notice how the Flyfishing fourm isprobleyleast used part on the PFF? Does it get more topics and posts in the spring and summer?


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I guess fly fishing isn't as popular in this area as it is in other areas on the Gulf Coast although I'm not sure why. It could be because our bay system is a lot different than Destin or Panama City - and certainly much different than Texas or LA. When I first moved down here I attended a local Fly Fishing club meeting and it seemed like a great group of folks, but the focus was more on freshwater. As a matter of fact the particular meeting I attended my old Stomping grounds (Chattahoochee in ATL and the Tuck in N.C.) were the topic of ad hoc conversation much to my surprise. The group seemed to make a lot of trips to the mountains. No problem at all with that, it's just that I had my fill of mountain trout fly fishing for the last 25 years and was ready to do more saltwater fly fishing.



At the same time, I have a feeling I've only scratched the surface on the fly fishing opportunities here. One of my specialties in my past life was fishing for spring spawning and summer surviving stripers in the various rivers and feeder creeks of Alabama, TN, and Georgia. There seems to be a decent population of Gulf run stripers in this area and I've been actively trying to understand and pattern them for a month or so now - and I hope to get the point where I can consistently catch them on the fly in the winter months while they are here.



I also would like to do some blue water fly fishing, but I figure I need some more experience with traditional bluewater before I go out there with my fly rod.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

BTW - I spent 3 hours trolling u-rigs today targeting areas from Blackwater all the way to Garcon Pt. looking for striper hot spots... found a few fish, but no stripers.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

Im interested in fly fishing and would love to learn.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah it tends to be rather slow. I have lived in Niceville for slightly over a year now and have met a few fly fisherman in the area, but not many. Grew up fishing the rivers in Michigan and Alaska for trout and salmon with the fly rod. Down here I do a lot of fly fishing for False Albacore ( Bobos). Popper fishing for bass and bream is also one of my all time favorite types of flyfishing I did a lot of in Michigan and do some down here too. I have done a bit for ladyfish and spanish mackeral, but do not have a ton of experience with redfish, trout, and other species. I am looking forward to getting into it though. I enjoy chasing Albies around, you cant beat the fight. Maybe we should have a Fly fisherman meet up one of these days.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

What ever happened to the one-fly tournament that was discussed some time ago? Perhaps that is a way to bring some of us together?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

im heading out tonight to go fly fishing for bass at the golf coarses,taking a spining rod dosent even cross my mind now.hhaha


----------



## backwoods (Dec 4, 2009)

I think one reason is that the FF'ing board is so far down on the forum. I have recently returned to the panhandle and have been tying alot in anticipation of spring. I plan on spending alot of time this year in the sound, surf, and freshwater.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I fly fish a lot but seldom go out on a straight fly fishing trip. I'll always have the long rod with me to do a little of it on the side, or if something special happens. That's why my posts end up in the inshore/offshore sections of the forum.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

The local club does seem kind of odd, in that they always want to talk about the mountains, when they have paradise right here. I guess the grass is always greener somewhere else. 

Stripers? I have no idea how many of them I caught on fly up in the Chesapeake Bay.(Used to guide up there also)Really missed not being up there this past fall/winter, but love being back home in PCola. 36-38 inch class stripers will take you on a war, bigger or smaller not so much but all fun.










I've got an idea of where and how to get them here, but haven't had a chance to check it yet.

Anytime you guys want to have a get together, just say the word. Maybe when it warms up a little, I can throw some tables out in the garage and we can have a TieFest, drink beer, grill burgers; whatever I'm game.

L8, Harry


----------

